# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Link ~5km. Εξοπλισμός;

## sharky.cwn

Χρειαζόμαστε ένα απλό *link για απόσταση ~5χμ* (με οπτική επαφή).

α) Σύμφωνα με την πείρα σας, *τι κεραίες προτείνετε για τις δύο άκρες;* (τύπος, dB, κατασκευαστής)

β) Σύμφωνα με την πείρα σας, *τι εξοπλισμό προτείνετε για client/ap σε κάθε κεραία;*
_
Μήπως...

α1) Πιάτο/feeder9dB <-> Πιάτο/feeder9dB

α2) Πιάτο/feeder9dB <-> Grid24dB

α3) Grid24dB <-> Grid24dB

β1) WRT54GS(rev2) <<->> DWL-900AP+

β2) WRT54GS(rev2) <<->> WRT54G(rev5)

γ3) DWL-900AP+ <<->> DWL-900AP+
_

Y.Γ. Αν επιλέξω DWL-900AP+ πρέπει να προσέξω version?

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Επέλεξε την κλασσική και δοκιμασμένη συνταγή...

Και στις δυο πλευρές πιάτα με feeder(80άρια θα είναι ok ) και από πίσω dlink900αρια με firmware acinonyx με ανάλογη ρύθμιση ισχύος...

Αν σκοπεύεις να πάρεις καινούργια τα μηχανάκια, μην σε απασχολεί το version...θα είναι rev.C τα οποία δέχονται αδιαμαρτύρητα το modifed firm του acinonyx απόσο ξέρω.

----------


## lazy

Το μονάδικο λίνκ που είχα κανει (ενταξει δεν εχω επαφή ΟΚ?) ήταν στα 6.4 κμ Και απο την μια ηταν Πιατο/feeder Στελιου και μια Netgear και απο την αλλη μια απλη ομνι σε ΑΡ. Με 2 πιατα/feeder θα εσαι Super.......

----------


## papashark

> Χρειαζόμαστε ένα απλό *link για απόσταση ~5χμ* (με οπτική επαφή).
> 
> α) Σύμφωνα με την πείρα σας, *τι κεραίες προτείνετε για τις δύο άκρες;* (τύπος, dB, κατασκευαστής)
> 
> β) Σύμφωνα με την πείρα σας, *τι εξοπλισμό προτείνετε για client/ap σε κάθε κεραία;*
> _
> Μήπως...
> 
> α1) Πιάτο/feeder9dB <-> Πιάτο/feeder9dB
> ...



Κεραίες ανάλογα την περίπτωση.

Εάν μπορείτε να τις βάλετε χαμηλά, τότε προτίμησε την λύση α1 με λίγο μεγαλύτερα πιάτα (1 ή 1.20). Εάν δεν μπορείτε να τις βάλετε χαμηλά και πρέπει να τις βάλετε ψηλά, τότε grid για να μην έχουν μεγάλη ανεμοπίεση.

Η λύση β3 είναι καλύτερη από πλευράς radio αλλά με λιγοτερες δυνατότητες. Εάν το λινκ είναι κάπου που δεν υπάρχουν άλλα λινκ (εκτός πόλης πχ), τότε μπορείτε να προτιμήσετε Linksys wrt (είτε είναι το gs είτε το απλό g, απλά προσέχτε τα versions) και να δοκιμάσετε να παίξετε σε g εφόσον δεν ενοχλείτε και δεν ενοχλείστε από άλλο κόσμο. Ακόμα με τα linksys μπορείτε να έχετε και routing σε περίπτωση που συνδέετε διαφορετικά δίκτυα μεταξύ τους (σε άλλο IP range).

Σιγά μην μπορέσεις να διαλέξεις version στο 900+  ::  Θα πρέπει να βάλεις το firmware του acinonyx.

Ακόμα ενναλακτική των wrt μπορεί να είναι το 2100+

----------

